# Post hermie pics plz



## Uk1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone with or  know  of hermie  pics anywhere post them here so i can see if this1 plant is hermie or not , so far i cant really tell what it is without seeing all 3 sexes ..... k thx


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2007)

*Here is a pic of a hermie. Notice how it has both male and female flowers. *


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 28, 2007)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Here is a pic of a hermie. Notice how it has both male and female flowers. *


 
A hermi is when it produce's seed?


----------



## Growdude (Jun 28, 2007)

Uk1 said:
			
		

> so far i cant really tell what it is without seeing all 3 sexes ..... k thx


 
Last I checked there were only 2 sex's, male and female.

Flyinghigh, a hermi or hermaphrodite means that it is showing both sex's
In our case usally predominate females showing signs of male sex.


----------



## berserker (Jun 28, 2007)

Heres another couple pics of a Hermie


----------



## blujammer (Aug 29, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> Heres another couple pics of a Hermie


? Thanks for trying, but I don't see it. ? 




			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> A hermi is when it produce's seed?


Hermi is both sexes expressed in one plant. I believe hermaphrodite is like a genetic trait that may not be expressed until enough environmental factors (usually stress) bring it out. I've heard that it's a survival trait to help propigate the species even if it's the last plant for miles around. A hermi can reproduce all by itself. 

  hairs=female and pollen sacks/balls=male. "If" left to mature, the pollen balls would release pollen to fertilize female buds which allows seed production. Unless you WANT seeds, propigate with female clones.


----------



## Hick (Aug 30, 2007)

MJ Sex ED


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*A hermie is a plant that has both female and male flowers on it. If and when the male flowers open up it will pollinate the female flowers and produce hermie seeds. *


			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> A hermi is when it produce's seed?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 30, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Last I checked there were only 2 sex's, male and female.
> 
> Flyinghigh, a hermi or hermaphrodite means that it is showing both sex's
> In our case usally predominate females showing signs of male sex.


 
Yea But at the end it has what?? Seeds


----------



## berserker (Aug 30, 2007)

Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> Yea But at the end it has what?? Seeds


Yes,It has seeds.


----------



## S']['()|\|3D (Aug 30, 2007)

So when u get a bag of MJ and it has seeds in the bud, does that mean the plant was a hermie??, or could it mean that there were males nearby and the grower didnt care to rid of them???

Also,If u keep the bagseed and grow them will all those plants be hermie's "if" the mother was a hermie??

Cuz i know some growers use bagseed and dont reproduce hermies.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 30, 2007)

So since it produce Hermi, hermaphrodite and at the end it produce seeds so will those seeds when grow, will be both sex from start to Harvest??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*For the most part when you buy a bag and it has seeds it has them because they left a male or males around to pollinate the females.   I would say you have a greater chance of your plants being hermie using hermie seeds. *


			
				S']['()|\|3D said:
			
		

> So when u get a bag of MJ and it has seeds in the bud, does that mean the plant was a hermie??, or could it mean that there were males nearby and the grower didnt care to rid of them???
> 
> Also,If u keep the bagseed and grow them will all those plants be hermie's "if" the mother was a hermie??
> 
> Cuz i know some growers use bagseed and dont reproduce hermies.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 30, 2007)

*I would say you would end up with a mixture of male seeds, female seeds, and hermie seeds. Most members kill off hermies because they don't want seeded bud especially from a hermie.  *


			
				Flyinghigh said:
			
		

> So since it produce Hermi, hermaphrodite and at the end it produce seeds so will those seeds when grow, will be both sex from start to Harvest??


----------

